# Need 4.5" od to 4" od no hub



## wookie (Dec 16, 2008)

Working on 1955 house. Has 4" od ci . Cutting in and adding couple of 4" abs combi's. 4.5" od

Anyone know of a no hub fitting made for this? 


Thanks


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

mission bands


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Cast iron to ABS no hub coupling?


----------



## wookie (Dec 16, 2008)

The od size is the problem.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Fernco proflex couplings


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

https://www.fernco.com/plumbing/flexible-couplings/plastic-socket-couplings

Now probably not code approved but it'll work if the space is too tight for a CI-PL fernco. The socket will fit over the cast and keep it stable.


----------



## wookie (Dec 16, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> https://www.fernco.com/plumbing/flexible-couplings/plastic-socket-couplings
> 
> Now probably not code approved but it'll work if the space is too tight for a CI-PL fernco. The socket will fit over the cast and keep it stable.


Thanks Ben, I missed that one. I'll check it out.


----------



## Wes.booth (Sep 20, 2017)

Your supply house should have a selection of ferncos. Or maybe some kind of 4"copper to 4" cast/plastic proflex. 4" copper od is like 4 1/8" inches. Im not sure they are readily available. Ut im sure they make them somewhere. I got tired of looking for this type of stuff so i usually go fernco and tighten the **** out of it. Ferncos good for that stuff. They have all type of weird sizes


----------



## rowanova (Aug 2, 2017)

If it is 4" cast iron and 4" ABS you need a CP-44 band


----------



## rowanova (Aug 2, 2017)

But hopefully you figured that out in the last couple of years


----------

